# Watched A Four Part Documentary About The American Giants Of The Food Industry



## fmdog44 (Dec 27, 2019)

Super interesting. The KFC colonel fried his chicken in skillets in the back room of a Shell gas station and he never owned a single restaurant. It also covered Kelloggs & Post, Hershey and Mars cereals and candies, McDonalds, and Birds Eye's frozen food. Get this, the guy that invented the process of fast freezing foods did so be fore there were freezer rail cars and before people owned freezers!! Needless to say his inventory was humongous!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2019)

I read about Birds Eye and Kelloggs a long time ago. Was it Clarence Birdseye?

I seem to remember the Kelloggs were brothers from Battle Creek Michigan.

I would love to see this!


----------



## bingo (Dec 27, 2019)

we watched that several times.....
it was eye opening!


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 27, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Super interesting. The KFC colonel fried his chicken in skillets in the back room of a Shell gas station and he never owned a single restaurant. It also covered Kelloggs & Post, Hershey and Mars cereals and candies, McDonalds, and Birds Eye's frozen food. Get this, the guy that invented the process of fast freezing foods did so be fore there were freezer rail cars and before people owned freezers!! Needless to say his inventory was humongous!


Fmdog44...could you tell us what tv station you saw this on....thanks!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 28, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Fmdog44...could you tell us what tv station you saw this on....thanks!


It was on The History Channel on Wednesday 25th called "The Food That Built America." It is part of the series "The Men That Built America." Try going on the History Channel website I think you can stream it there.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 28, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I read about Birds Eye and Kelloggs a long time ago. Was it Clarence Birdseye?
> 
> I seem to remember the Kelloggs were brothers from Battle Creek Michigan.
> 
> I would love to see this!


 John & Will Kellogg. The Kellogg brothers tried to destroy each other financially. There was a strong emphasis on cut throat and back stabbing tactics throughout the series. C.W. Post started the Post brand to challenge the Kellogg brand.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 28, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> It was on The History Channel on Wednesday 25th called "The Food That Built America." It is part of the series "The Men That Built America." Try going on the History Channel website I think you can stream it there.


Thank you so much.


----------

